# APPALOOSA/TRAIN MOVIE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

On the way to Marty's Steam Up I listened to two books on CD's Both by Robert B Parker. One was Appoloosa and the sequal Resolution.

Saturday night I went to see the movie APPALOOSA. It was Wide Screen and had some great landscape shots. The great part was THE TRAIN.

The credits say it was shot in New Mecico and Austin Texas. I wonder if the the train shots were from CUMBRES AND TOLTEC rr.

Haveing "read the book" so to speak It was great movie. I really enjoyed it. Go see it. 

I know if it comes out on DVD I am going to add it to my collections 

I hope they make the sequal to it


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi JJ

There was some discussion of this flick on LSC, the railroad was on the set, they TRUCKED in the whole train set from the Reader RR in Arkansas.

Did you notice the town is the SAME SET from "3:10 To Yuma" ? Both were filmed on the same Santa Fe NM set location using the same train. See the link:

http://www.readerrailroad.com/galleries/album02

Heres a link to the Reader showing them moving the train:

http://www.readerrailroad.com/galleries/album01

and some of the discussion on LSC

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=9697 
The same train set was also trucked in and used in "There Will Be Blood" (Great movie) but on a diffeence location, Nevada I beleive, and I also beleive the few train sceens in "The Assassination of Jesse James" (another really good western) might also have been filmed at the Reader RR in Arkansas.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

As I watched the movie I thouht I saw the set before. But couldnt remember where. I also think the town was used in a Movie with Lance Hendrictson ( Ace Moran the guy in black leather in Quick and the dead) I think the movie was called Dark Moon. He shot some guy in front of the Holtel. There was a Mexicon who was suppose to help him but his gun jamed. Also he was scarded to death. I love Westerns There are some guys in these movies that play great meanies.

The guy who led the gang as they followed Crow Played some real nasty guys in other movies. But he always got his just desserts.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I looked at the pictures from the link to the Reading RR. Did you happen to notice the Passenger car was Road Railer in reverse. So does that make it a Rail Roader?


----------

